# Grafikkarte nicht erkannt



## Luda (12. Februar 2004)

Hallo Ich habe eine Asus V7700 Grafikkarte.
Habe mir den aktuellen Treiber heruntergeladen.
Beim Installieren kommt die Meldung:
Keine Asus Grafikkarte vorhanden.
Weiss jemand darüber was?

mfg
Luda


----------



## The_Rock (12. Februar 2004)

*AGP*

Überprüf mal ob im Bios die richtige AGP-Portfrequenz eingestellt ist! (2x/4x/8x)
Immer die höchste nehmen die die Karte unterstützt!

Gruß
The_Rock


----------



## Luda (12. Februar 2004)

da auf der karte ein n-vidia chipsatz drauf ist, habe ich einfach den treiber von nvidia installiert. nun läuft sie.


----------

